# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Stalker XE, unmanned aircraft system, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

Home page - lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/stalker.html

Lockheed Martin Stalker on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

SOFEX 2014 Lockheed Martin Stalker XE and Desert Hawk III Unmanned Aerial Systems

Published on May 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Stalker XE UAS: Combat proven. Unprecedented capabilities

Published on May 16, 2019




> In use by Special Forces around the world, Stalker XE is a small, silent, Unmanned Aerial System that provides unprecedented long-endurance imaging capability for operations in all weather conditions, day or night.

----------

